# ...Bark



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She only barks outside, at what nobody knows, but she will let out 3 good woofs and when I walk out she stops immediately.

I tried to bark and howl at her like I did with our boxer but she looked at me like I had lost my mind, jumped on my shoulder (that hurt) and laid down with her elbows in my collar bone.

I wonder what I said to her.....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

just trying to get you outside


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

With Sam, I held a treat, gave her the command followed by a "Woof!"

Took her a few times to get it, and it's doesn't always work....but when it does







.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

tried that... that's when she climbed on my shoulder and elbowed me. She's a clown.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

My friend said that when he was training his dog the "speak" command he would simply incite him to bark and then say "speak" while he was barking. Apparently, this worked and now he now knows the command (and I've seen it, so I can be a witness to the fact that it worked!)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How do I incite her to speak though? 

She never, ever barks around me or in the house. That isn't anything I taught her..it's just her. I know she could learn to speak in no time. She learns everything so quickly.


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

Try to think of something that excites her inside the house.

For my pup it was me playing with one of her toys for too long without offering it to her. I would pick up her kong/ball/tug and flip it around in my hands while sitting on the floor. But I wouldn't offer it to her. She would get more and more excited. Eventually she'd whine for the toy. Then once she barked. I marked the behavior immediately by saying the command (Gib Laut!). It did not take her long to associate Gib Laut with barking.

I will add that I didn't give her the toy when she barked. She did get praise and treats. I just didn't want her to associate barking with her getting what she wants. She's part GSD but the other part is Norwegian Elkhound and you can hear her bark from miles away...


----------



## Xx Death xX (Mar 7, 2009)

Well there are some types or barks our german shepherd puppie (10 Weeks) Does:

1.Playing - She wants to play with you.

2.Tierd - She wants to have some rest so keep the noise down.

3.Alone - When You leave her alone sometimes she wants to feel
Safe or keep YOU safe.

4.Defencive - If she feels something dangerouse or hasnt met
Before She will bark to keep you safe.

To prevent Number 4:

Carry Her to the person and let her sniff his/her Hand.

And Give The Puppie/Dog a stroke to feel safe.

Thats all i can think off for this topic


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks. I want to teach her to bark on command though, not stop her from barking, which she rarely does.

I did catch her barking at the crows out the window over the weekend. I didn't encourage that because I don't want her barking at everything out the window so I'll have to find a different way.


----------

